# Erdschlussüberwachung von Motoren



## Snake787 (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob Motoren geerdet sein müssen wenn man sie mit einem Erdschlusswächter (Summenstromwächter) überwacht

Eigentlich wird ja der Summenstrom an sich gemessen, wenn irgend eine Leitung mal einen Erdschluss verursacht wird der fehlende Strom ja im Summenstromwächter erkannt oder seh ich das falsch bzw. gibts vorschriften das der Motor bei Erdschlusswächtern geerdet sein muss?

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!!!!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## winnman (17 Februar 2011)

ja aber dazu muss der Motor geerdet sein, sonst fließt kein Erdstrom.

An welcher Netzform betreibst du die Motoren?
TN-C; TN-S oder TI?
bei TI wirst du zur Erdstromerfassung sehr empfindliche Geräte brauchen, oder dir reicht eine gemeinsame Erdschlusserfassung.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2011)

Snake787 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wird ja der Summenstrom an sich gemessen, wenn irgend eine Leitung mal einen Erdschluss verursacht wird der fehlende Strom ja im Summenstromwächter erkannt oder seh ich das falsch bzw. gibts vorschriften das der Motor bei Erdschlusswächtern geerdet sein muss?



Kurz gesagt: Du siehst es falsch.
Du musst gewährleisten, dass es im Fehlerfall zu einem Fehlerstrom kommt. Und dies geht nur durch Erdung. Wenn du keinen PE anschliesst, dann bleibt der Fehler unter Umständen unendeckt ... Solange bis hoffentlich Du und nicht ein Unschuldiger an den Motor fasst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## thomass5 (18 Februar 2011)

Snake787 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Könnt ihr mir sagen ob Motoren geerdet sein müssen wenn man sie mit einem Erdschlusswächter (Summenstromwächter) überwacht
> 
> Eigentlich wird ja der Summenstrom an sich gemessen, wenn irgend eine Leitung mal einen Erdschluss verursacht wird der fehlende Strom ja im Summenstromwächter erkannt oder seh ich das falsch bzw. gibts vorschriften das der Motor bei Erdschlusswächtern geerdet sein muss?
> ...



Was ist eigentlich der Hintergrund deiner Frage/(Idee)? Was hast du vor?

Thomas


----------



## ExGuide (18 Februar 2011)

Snake787 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen ob Motoren geerdet sein müssen wenn man sie mit einem Erdschlusswächter (Summenstromwächter) überwacht


Motoren müssen *IMMER* geerdet betrieben werden, ansonsten ist elektrische Installation nicht in Ordnung.
Nur in ganz seltenen Fällen, in den denen z.B. der Motor schutzisoliert ist und auch dafür geprüft wurde (z.B. manchmal der Antrieb für einen Plattenspieler, aber nicht bei den preiswerten Ausführungen) darf darauf verzichtet werden.


----------



## bimbo (18 Februar 2011)

*Laien, Finger weg!*

Wer baut die Erdschlussüberwachung ein! *Du* hoffentlich nicht!

*vde*


----------

